# 9.0 Beta 2: bsdinstall and ZFS on Root



## roddi (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

it seems like the new bsdinstall still can't create ZFS pools/filesystems . Is there a way to do the zfs root pool creation process in the shell and let bsdinstall do the actual installation? When dropping into the shell it says something putting an fstab somewhere but zfs does not use fstabs. 

I have no problem doing all the partitioning and pool creation by hand, but installing the OS that way seems very cumbersome.

Regards
   Roddi


----------



## gkontos (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope this helps,

George


----------



## roddi (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, this helps, though it is a negative answer to my question (if I understand you correctly)

Roddi


----------



## gkontos (Sep 17, 2011)

roddi said:
			
		

> Yes, this helps, though it is a negative answer to my question (if I understand you correctly)
> 
> Roddi



That is correct. ZFS installation is not supported by the new BSD installer.


----------

